
Show HN: Fire CI – Local CI server for GitHub with peer-to-peer option for teams - jpdel
Hi HN!<p>I&#x27;m Jean-Paul, the creator of Fire CI (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fire.ci" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fire.ci</a>). I&#x27;ve been a dev for 10 years and building Fire CI for the past 6 months.<p>Fire CI is a server that runs local builds in Docker on your own computer. It uses an installable agent to broker the builds with GitHub and also co-ordinates builds between your local server and other members of your team (optional).<p>It&#x27;s fast because there is no queueing and a tiny piece of your computer is more powerful than most hosted or rented cloud servers. It&#x27;s scalable by design: each developer brings his own computing power.<p>And IMHO the experience is better: the build is local so you get logs and results as fast as it gets. It&#x27;s also fully integrated to GitHub so build statuses and logs are also available there (almost in real time).<p>I&#x27;ve been testing Fire CI for a few months with some amazing beta users. I&#x27;ve applied the incredibly helpful feedback I&#x27;ve got and made a ton of improvements and additions. Today is launch day! (but still in beta!)<p>I&#x27;d love to hear your thoughts and answer any questions you may have. Drop a line here or at jp@fire.ci.
======
jv22222
I’m curious about the peer-to-peer aspect. How does that work?

A) Can I run my build on another developers machine?

B) Can I stop other developers from running builds on my local machine?!

~~~
jpdel
A) Yes. If you have multi steps // builds the steps can be distributed amongst
your team so it goes faster.

B) Yes. You can choose to run only your builds on your machine.

------
lesmith
Why has no one done this before! Excellent idea Jean-Paul, will be trying this
out with our team next week..

~~~
jpdel
Thanks man! Reach out if you need any help or have any questions!

------
BenJacksonMr
Looks great. I'll give the demo a test ride.

~~~
jpdel
Much appreciated!

------
theill
Really nice. Works great!

